# 2013 1.4l bleeding the coolant system



## Porkchopkb (Nov 20, 2016)

I am changing the oil filter housing with cooler and need to know if there is a specific way to bleed the coolant system or just fill it and let it slowly burp out all of the air while having the heat on. I had it all back together and found that there is a crack in the filter housing so GM parts is supplying me with another. when I had it all back together and filled it, I let it run and burp all the air that I can figure was in the system out. I had good heat and the temp gauge stayed just below half which is normal for my car. just making sure there isn't a trick or could still have air in it when I put it back together. Thanks guys


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I've changed my oil cooler also and did what you did with no issues.
I've read there is a small bleeder "valve/screw" on the top right side of the radiator, (on the engine side, not the front side),but I've never messed with that.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

See near the bottom of the first post.
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129...2011-2016-cruze-antifreeze-coolant-flush.html


----------

